# What's a fair selling price for a 2010 Tarmac Pro SL framset?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to get your honest opinion about a fair selling price for my 2010 Tarmac Pro (size 54) frameset (frame, fork, headset, and '11 s-works seatpost) in great, but not perfect condition. By that, I mean there are few rock chips on the frame and very superficial scratch marks on the seat stay from transferring the bike in my trunk... but it has never been crashed or damaged in any other way. Just looking for some honest feedbacks. Thank you.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Going by eBay pricing, a 2010 Pro SL sells for about $2300-2500 for a full bike; SRAM Force, Dura 7800 Ace etc. Based on my shopping experience and your description, the frameset would be worth about $1000; maybe more since you have an S-works seatpost. Post some pics.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Going by eBay pricing, a 2010 Pro SL sells for about $2300-2500 for a full bike; SRAM Force, Dura 7800 Ace etc. Based on my shopping experience and your description, the frameset would be worth about $1000; maybe more since you have an S-works seatpost. Post some pics.


Love the avatar! Is that a storm trooper on a bike? Could you share the pic? 


Anyways i agree 1k is a good price. Id ask for $1200 and take it down to 1k if needed.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

o0adam0o said:


> Love the avatar! Is that a storm trooper on a bike? Could you share the pic?
> 
> 
> Anyways i agree 1k is a good price. Id ask for $1200 and take it down to 1k if needed.


Why yes it is a Storm Tropper on a bike. It's from the Family Guy's last movie "It's a Trap" It's a screen cap:










and Lois and Chris err I mean Princess Lea and Luke:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. That's definitely the range I was thinking. I got a buyer at $975...originally listed at $1099. Will probably just take it.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Why yes it is a Storm Tropper on a bike. It's from the Family Guy's last movie "It's a Trap" It's a screen cap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have those but have yet to see them! Will do a screenshot to use ass wallpaper. Thanks!

And to the OP. $975 sounds good to me.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

o0adam0o said:


> Thanks. I have those but have yet to see them! Will do a screenshot to use ass wallpaper. Thanks!
> 
> *And to the OP. $975 sounds good to me.*


Yeah, that's what I sold her for yesterday. Kind of sad to see her go, but on to a new frameset.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Cni2i - are you building the Venge you were talking about or is this a new new frame?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

terrain said:


> Cni2i - are you building the Venge you were talking about or is this a new new frame?


Hey terrain:

I haven't gotten the new frameset yet. My LBS had a Venge in my size in Carbon/Red....I was so damn tempted. I almost bought it yesterday, but had my heart set on the Project Black. You ordered the Carbon/red right? I also like that color scheme a lot, but still prefer the PB color scheme. I was also looking at a 2011 Tarmac S-works frameset...but don't think that would be that much different from my 2010 Tarmac Pro?!?!? Have you gotten yours yet? What did you think about the demo ride?

One other thing is holding me back on placing the order on the Venge. I have only ridden her twice for about 10 minutes each time (around the bike shop). They didn't let me take her out too far. I got to do some hard short sprints, but didn't get to tackle any hills. I would hate to get the frameset, build her up, and not like the ride feel/quality on longer rides (eg, Centuries) for some reason?!?!?


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

What size PB are you looking for?

I was counting the days until my Venge (Carbon/Red 58) came in (LBS still saying Mid July for 2nd shipment) until I got my Di2 bike that is. I have over 300 miles in a week and in excess of 30,000 of climbing --- see enjoying it more than I imagined. To boot I'm waiting on another build that should be ready to pick up end of next week so I'm not as pressed for the Venge as I otherwise would be. I still think the Venge will be a great bike but not exactly sure where it will fit into my fleet. I would not buy the Venge for use in Centuries --- My Di2 bike fits that bill 

I have only seen one PB Venge in person - it was built with SRED and Zipp 404's - very nice looking build/bike but in a size 54 was quite a bit too small. This shop was only selling fully built Venge's -- I am set on my Venge having SR11 and most likely running Hyperion's or Bora's. I don 't expect to be blown away with it's ride but I'm sure it will be a good/solid kit.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

terrain said:


> What size PB are you looking for?
> 
> I was counting the days until my Venge (Carbon/Red 58) came in (LBS still saying Mid July for 2nd shipment) until I got my Di2 bike that is. I have over 300 miles in a week and in excess of 30,000 of climbing --- see enjoying it more than I imagined. To boot I'm waiting on another build that should be ready to pick up end of next week so I'm not as pressed for the Venge as I otherwise would be. I still think the Venge will be a great bike but not exactly sure where it will fit into my fleet. I would not buy the Venge for use in Centuries --- My Di2 bike fits that bill
> 
> I have only seen one PB Venge in person - it was built with SRED and Zipp 404's - very nice looking build/bike but in a size 54 was quite a bit too small. This shop was only selling fully built Venge's -- I am set on my Venge having SR11 and most likely running Hyperion's or Bora's. I don 't expect to be blown away with it's ride but I'm sure it will be a good/solid kit.


I need a 54! That setup is just too sick. Where are u located. My lbs had a 56 that they would've broken down or me, but too big. :mad2: 
Wow, your fleet of bikes sounds impressive. I usually use my super six HM for centuries, but was hoping to use the Venge too. I wished I had more options like yourself


----------

